

The 64-Bit Temple Operating System - morganwilde
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EViG0Q4lTeA

======
anigbrowl
For those who don't know, this was created by HN member losetheOS aka
SparrowOS. You won't see his comments unless you shave ShowDead enabled in
your profile, as many people find his comments confusing.

Terry is schizophrenic and this sometimes make communications tricky, but I'm
in awe of how he's developed a complete operating environment from scratch and
which is quite different from anything else I'm aware of. Also, I really
appreciated the insight this video gave into his motivations for the OS and
how he uses it. Thanks for uploading the video Terry, and to morganwilde for
posting it on HN.

~~~
astrodust
It's more art than OS, and the art world is all the more interesting from
having people with wildly divergent viewpoints.

My only disappointment is there isn't a proper Wikipedia page for this
project.

The comments from the dead are rather...enlightening.

~~~
anigbrowl
There's a lot of interesting detail in the Metafilter thread about an earlier
version: [http://www.metafilter.com/119424/An-Operating-System-for-
Son...](http://www.metafilter.com/119424/An-Operating-System-for-Songs-from-
God)

~~~
astrodust
That's a quick summary. I've been casually following the developments of this
project for a while now ever since it showed up on the radar of OSDev and from
there Something Awful which has a talent for curating the uniquely surreal.

It's an achievement on the scale of Henry Darger's collection
([http://www.folkartmuseum.org/darger](http://www.folkartmuseum.org/darger))
and perhaps stands alone as an example of "outsider art" in the world of
operating system design.

------
brudgers
From the MetaFilter Thread comes Terry's description of his work:

 _I wnated to make a souped-up, modern 64-bit, C64 so teenagers could do what
I did in high school. I had the book Mapping the C64 and I had hours of fun
poking and proding around with all the internals of the operationg system for
cheap thrills. I wanted to let people control the hardware directly. I wanted
something simple, to get your head around. LoseThos is two orders of magnitude
simpler than Linux. LoseThos is 135,000 lines of code including my compiler.
It is 100% self contained and complete. When I got Linux, I was disappointed
because I thought "open source" meant I would have fun messing with the code.
Linux tries to support so many architectures and has a main frame operating
system, that it's too complex. LoseThos is way way way simpler. Plus it has
many innovative ideas. It is not ASCII source code, for example._

------
anigbrowl
I wonder if there was any special reason for choosing x64, other than that
it's the most powerful architecture that is easily accessible. Will TempleOS
(or some future version) ever be implemented for ARM or other platforms like
the Mill? ([http://millcomputing.com/docs/](http://millcomputing.com/docs/))

Edit: there is a lot of explanation at
[http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Accts/TS/Wb2/TempleOS.html](http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Accts/TS/Wb2/TempleOS.html)
\- I guess I should have asked 'are you _only_ interested in x64, or other
architectures too?'

~~~
kjs3
You'll do better if you look at it as an art project, or more accurately, the
product of a gifted but mentally ill mind. It's not the next Linux.

~~~
anigbrowl
I know that. I just wonder if Terry is interested in building on other
architectures besides x64 - though I do think its a great teaching/hacking
tool in the tradition of the 80s home computers he references as inspiration.

